# Cairo-dock 3.1.x port



## MadHatter (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi there,
I trying to port cairo-dock 3.1.X under FreeBSD. Thanks to the cairo-dock dev team, it seems to work (with a couple of patches). I still have a problem when I use CMake to configure the "plugins" package. CMake generates link.txt without -L/usr/local/lib string, it seems to ignore the 
	
	



```
link_directories (${PACKAGE_LIBRARY_DIRS})
```
 function in every CMakeLists.txt files.
I tryed to add 
	
	



```
message (">>> PACKAGE_LIBRARY_DIRS: ${PACKAGE_LIBRARY_DIRS}")
```
 before link_directories and it correcly prints

```
>>> PACKAGE_LIBRARY_DIRS: /usr/local/lib
```
.
To workaround this problem I created a script like so: 
	
	



```
for filefind in $(find . -name link.txt); 
do 
if (grep gcc $filefind) then 
cat $filefind | awk '{print $0 " -L/usr/local/lib"}' > tempfile.txt 
mv tempfile.txt $filefind 
fi 
done
```
and it compiles.
May be a CMake bug?
Thanks
Mad Hatter

P.S.
If anyone else is interested, I posted the patches in cairo dock forum


----------



## MadHatter (Feb 15, 2013)

I solved using gcc46.


----------

